# Velogames - 2016 Giro d'Italia



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​
An offer you just can't refuse!

Join your fellow RBR posters in a battle for a flimsy pink cycling jersey and bragging rights for at least a year!

League Name: RBR Giro 2016
League Code: 04153121

In fairness: I have won before - I will win again!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Boom! There it is!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

In!


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm doing but I'm in!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Team Wingandaprayer is in! Looking forward to the Giro! The head and the heart fought it out to come up with this team. Each one won some and lost some. Let's see from here... As always, I have very low expectations! Where's Rashad?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

LostViking said:


> View attachment 313951​
> An offer you just can't refuse!
> 
> Join your fellow RBR posters in a battle for a flimsy pink cycling jersey and bragging rights for at least a year!
> ...


Thanks AGAIN LostViking!!! Been looking out for your launch! Much appreciated. I have been in before. Been weak and prepped to be weak again!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

In! :thumbsup:


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I so got this, Old Man for the win!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Neolithic said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing but I'm in!


Good for you! That's how I feel about riding my bike... Haha!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

In with 0 points after stage 1.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Dang, missed joining this year. I would have lost anyway, but it does making watching the race a little more interesting pulling for the one rider that cost you 8 points.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Just like I predicted,,, I will overtake for the win! : )


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone able to view the Stage 7 league results? Stage 6 keeps coming up when I select it...


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Is there an rbr mini league for tour of California?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Is there a race in California?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Is there a race in California?


You mean that land mass on the western edge poised to become an island?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

penn_rider said:


> You mean that land mass on the western edge poised to become an island?


Only if we are fortunate! 

Damn, Landa has abandoned! I passed on Nibbles for Landa - this is gonna hurt!

Making myself comfortable in the basement of our league. Even the Old Man is huffing and paperboying in front of me...oh the shame of it! :cryin:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

LostViking said:


> Only if we are fortunate!
> 
> Damn, Landa has abandoned! I passed on Nibbles for Landa - this is gonna hurt!
> 
> Making myself comfortable in the basement of our league. Even the Old Man is huffing and paperboying in front of me...oh the shame of it! :cryin:


Im with you on Landa. I was also having Dumoulin get the TT stages. I'm in a death spiral.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeel, maybe Nibbles wasn't such a loss afterall!

Making myself comfortable down here - at least the Old Man is now in my slipstream - some honor has been preserved thus far! :thumbsup:


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Weeeeeeeeel, maybe Nibbles wasn't such a loss afterall!
> 
> Making myself comfortable down here - at least the Old Man is now in my slipstream - some honor has been preserved thus far! :thumbsup:


Grrr... Throw me a tow rope! 

BTW, I received a new lap top and have no idea of log in details for velogames. Keep me posted on my, er, any progress from the bottom of the page!

Old Man


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

You don't need to put in a username/password to look at standings.

Velogames Fantasy Cycling | Fantasy Giro d'Italia 2016


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Neolithic said:


> You don't need to put in a username/password to look at standings.
> 
> Velogames Fantasy Cycling | Fantasy Giro d'Italia 2016


I think I like not knowing...... :mad2:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to rufus21 on the Pink Jersey this go round and Neolithic and Scott K for second and third podium!

Finished mid-pack this time - not according to plan - but there is always next year!

Two spots ahead of The Old Man - so, it's all good! 

Until next year, Ciao Bella!


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

I have no idea how I managed a podium finish. The vast majority of the names I picked are virtually unknown to me. But it was fun to try and keep an eye on teams and individuals I wouldn't have without this little game.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

well done chaps


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Congrats to rufus21 on the Pink Jersey this go round and Neolithic and Scott K for second and third podium!
> 
> Finished mid-pack this time - not according to plan - but there is always next year!
> 
> ...


Until next race... Your goin down!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I missed out on this thread and played solo. Stayed in the top 100 overall for the first week on the strong rides of Kittel, Dumoulin, and Jungels, but finished with a whimper mid pack with 4592 pts.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

penn_rider said:


> Until next race... Your goin down!


Ha! Not happening Old Man!

Gonna make you reach for the BenGay during La Tour!


----------

